# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  тем, кто едет в Евпаторию

## Дарубрахма.д

Предлагаю до или после фестиваля посетить выйшнавскую гостиницу- пансионат в севастополе. Можжевеловый лес, горная река, скалы пещеры, красиво...  басейн на територии, парк - сад.  душевно)     фото на сайте astro2012.ucoz.ru  тел +38  095 351 03 10

----------

